

Hydrocarbons Can Superconduct, Too - t3rcio
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=superconducting-picene

======
Groxx
Anyone know the temperature required?

~~~
skorgu
"..when picene (C22H14) is doped with potassium, it superconducts at a
relatively toasty 18 kelvins (–255 degrees C)."

~~~
Groxx
* gah __* how did I miss that? Thanks!

For an early development, that _is_ relatively "toasty". But aside from
relative cheapness (I assume), there's little use to superconductors that
require temps colder than -196 C (liquid nitrogen).

